# CX NANO's



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This will be my 3rd year shooting the XRs....I love em


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Not only are they extremely accurate, especially in the wind, but they are some seriously penetrating arrows!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Did they ever get the spine issue worked out with the programs such as AA and TAP? I want to make sure that I order the correct ones!!!

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Can't tell if AA has or not since I haven't used the program.

What I saw from TAP last spring/summer it appears that they are correct. I have OT2 and it was right for me....the CX charts have also been adjusted and are dead on also. 
I would use the chart before I worried about what AA says for these arrows though...that program usually is off when compared to what OT2 and TAP as far as arrows go when I look at what people post.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Problem with that is no one else that I know shoots nearly the same contraption that I do....do me a favor and run this for me.....

VE with Spirals @ 53 lbs 31.25" draw length shooting 29" shafts and 100 grain tips, FF187 vanes w/ 3" wraps. AA says this is right down broadway for spine...what do you think?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Ron, I'm getting 410's for the XR's and 400's for the Pro's. Let's see what Hornet gets. God bless, Todd




Ron Meadows said:


> Problem with that is no one else that I know shoots nearly the same contraption that I do....do me a favor and run this for me.....
> 
> VE with Spirals @ 53 lbs 31.25" draw length shooting 29" shafts and 100 grain tips, FF187 vanes w/ 3" wraps. AA says this is right down broadway for spine...what do you think?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I could not get them to work for me. Even had one the the top shooters in the world help me TRY and tune them. Didnt work, From bare shafting they were ertremely stiff but according to AA and OT2 they were spot on. I think that you have to get them perfectly setup and if you can they will shoot great.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> I could not get them to work for me. Even had one the the top shooters in the world help me TRY and tune them. Didnt work, From bare shafting they were ertremely stiff but according to AA and OT2 they were spot on. I think that you have to get them perfectly setup and if you can they will shoot great.


Like I told you all spring/summer I don't agree.....something was off in that setup. It had to be....you shot them from the SAME UE last year as you did the year before and they worked great. :noidea:

I have shot 490s and 530s with different length and point combos from 2 or 3 Mystics an S4 Mag with furious and Nitrous cams and a PE with 3000s and C2s and a PE with 2000s and spirals. They shot fine out of all of them with no tuning issues. Other then the one bow that wouldn't shoot anything :zip: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Ron, I'm getting 410's for the XR's and 400's for the Pro's. Let's see what Hornet gets. God bless, Todd


Yep OT2 gives me 410s also.... 29" shaft with 110 grain points with an FOC of 12.43% and they are on the stiff side of the green. With 120 grain points it is a bit better with an FOC of 13.37%  

I didn't adjust the performance bar at all though...and for my setups I usually find that I have to increase the performance factor some to get everything to line up with what I am actually shooting.....doing this would just slide you into the green better :wink:

Sliding the bar to "about" were I usually have mine and your spine match would be very similar with 110s to were I fell in the green with my 530s from my PE with 3000s and C2s last summer 

The CX chart shows a 450 for you and the next block down would be a 410. The 410s would work for sure though.:wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Outstanding!! AA is showing a 410 XR to be just above perfect for spine with 53 lbs and 110 in the nose so that's what I'll start with. Thanks for the double check fellas!!

Ron



Brown Hornet said:


> Yep OT2 gives me 410s also.... 29" shaft with 110 grain points with an FOC of 12.43% and they are on the stiff side of the green. With 120 grain points it is a bit better with an FOC of 13.37%
> 
> I didn't adjust the performance bar at all though...and for my setups I usually find that I have to increase the performance factor some to get everything to line up with what I am actually shooting.....doing this would just slide you into the green better :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No problem Ron :darkbeer:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> Problem with that is no one else that I know shoots nearly the same contraption that I do....do me a favor and run this for me.....
> 
> VE with Spirals @ 53 lbs 31.25" draw length shooting 29" shafts and 100 grain tips, FF187 vanes w/ 3" wraps. AA says this is right down broadway for spine...what do you think?


410 XR center 268.26


----------

